# Managing Pasture and Range Soil Health



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/management/managing-pasture-and-range-soil-health


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That's a good read. I agree with it totally. I've learned a lot while working with my local NRCS. Dad and I both cross fence and rotate cattle usually on a twice over per year system. Been really trying to make sure we don't graze the same pastures at the same time of year and allowing sufficient periods of rest before bringing the cattle back into them again. We do have some litter problems in certain pastures and we try and hay those every few years to clean them out. Been thinking of doing some prescribed burns to help with the litter problems but haven't yet. Managing pastures is a constant learning process.


----------

